# Primers For Sale



## Diggety (Dec 31, 2016)

I'm starting to get rid of some unloading supplies, first box I came across was primers. I was about to start listing them on Gun Broker, but thought I'd see if there's any interest here first. See the pic for what I have on hand. Also have powder & bullets (9mm, .40 & .45) if interested, let me know what you're looking for. 
$130 for 1k packs
$15 for pistol 100 packs
$12 for rifle 100 packs. 
PM if interested.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Trades?


----------



## Diggety (Dec 31, 2016)

Possibly, send me a pm and let me know what you have in mind

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

I'll trade you 100 rounds of .223 for 1k srp's.


----------



## Diggety (Dec 31, 2016)

I'll pass

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Yeah, that's the same way I feel about your over-priced stuff too, I'll pass.


----------



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

CurDog said:


> Yeah, that's the same way I feel about your over-priced stuff too, I'll pass.


"starting to get rid of reloading supplies...". Translation, people are gouging primers for $120/1k on gunbroker and I wanna get in on screwing over my fellow gun enthusiast to make a quick profit.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Tcheeks38 said:


> "starting to get rid of reloading supplies...". Translation, people are gouging primers for $120/1k on gunbroker and I wanna get in on screwing over my fellow gun enthusiast to make a quick profit.


Gouge away till you find a buyer. That's how our economy works. I can't stand when most gun folks who are die hard capitalists think that someone shouldn't try to raise prices on things they think they need!


----------



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

Telum Pisces said:


> Gouge away till you find a buyer. That's how our economy works. I can't stand when most gun folks who are die hard capitalists think that someone shouldn't try to raise prices on things they think they need!


The difference here is I'm not advocating for it to be illegal to gouge on non-necessities, I'm just saying its scummy. It's his right to sell whatever he has for whatever price he wants. But people are literally buying primers in excess, aiding in creating the shortage to then bend over others that actually want them to use, creating a middlemand pimp fee.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Tcheeks38 said:


> The difference here is I'm not advocating for it to be illegal to gouge on non-necessities, I'm just saying its scummy. It's his right to sell whatever he has for whatever price he wants. But people are literally buying primers in excess, aiding in creating the shortage to then bend over others that actually want them to use, creating a middlemand pimp fee.


it's not "scummy!" It's just what it is. I sell things for high prices on other places than here and other forums. People here and the other like forums can't get off their high horse and not comment! I'll make all the mighty dollar that someone is willing to spend! I've got it, they want it and they have the money! Just that simple.


----------



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

its not just about the price. Its people that knowingly buy things they know they don't need with the intent of flipping it for a profit.


----------



## kidsoncoffee (Jun 14, 2018)

I'll trade you 5 gallon gas cans that are full at a value of $75/each for your primers. I think it's a fair value trade.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Tcheeks38 said:


> its not just about the price. Its people that knowingly buy things they know they don't need with the intent of flipping it for a profit.


And that's called capitalism. All stores buy things they don't need, but that you need. They buy to sell and you sell. Just because it's a person and not a store means nothing.


----------



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

Telum Pisces said:


> And that's called capitalism. All stores buy things they don't need, but that you need. They buy to sell and you sell. Just because it's a person and not a store means nothing.


They are vendors and their purpose is to get items from suppliers to consumers. They are a necessary middle man. These "other people" are inserting themselves as another middleman buying from the vendor simply to mark up the price from msrp. Point being, They aren't necessary in the supply chain and they are out to take advantage of an unfortunate situation (shortage). If this were a national emergency and we were talking about generator or gas prices being gouged you know exactly how you would feel. Or if this was about a good that you didn't have a huge supply on and needed you would feel the same. I have about 2.5k small rifle primers so I'm not in need but its a scummy thing to buy shit simply to flip it. Yeah its easy money and I never said it should be illegal. I love capitalism but that doesn't mean its not a dick move and their aren't shady sides to capitalism. It's still superior to socialism and communism.


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Tcheeks38 said:


> its not just about the price. Its people that knowingly buy things they know they don't need with the intent of flipping it for a profit.


Using that logic, anyone buying gold or investing in the stock market with the intention of making a profit when prices rise would be a scumbag.


----------



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

Catchemall said:


> Using that logic, anyone buying gold or investing in the stock market with the intention of making a profit when prices rise would be a scumbag.


The stock market exists for that reason exactly and gold/silver ingots aren't exactly consumer products.... People who buy primers use primers. I understand your logic and I never said it should be illegal. Capitalism is great. But anyone who buys a good that people actively/routinely consume with the intent of not using it themselves but raising the price due to a shortage is a dick and you wont change my mind. Sure you're so smart and you earned that dollar but its still pretty scummy when you could have left it on the shelf for somebody who actually wanted to use it instead charging a pimp fee for doing nothing other than holding a good.


----------



## Diggety (Dec 31, 2016)

No longer available. Thanks to all who've asked

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------

